# The Predator [2018]



## Swarmy (Feb 16, 2016)

> In 2014, it was announced that a new Predator film was in development at 20th Century Fox and was set to be produced by John Davis. The film is expected to be written by Fred Dekker, with Shane Black writing a film treatment, as well as having the option to direct.
> 
> On August 13, 2015, Davis told Collider in an interview that the film will reinvent the franchise. In November 2015, co-writer Fred Dekker confirmed through a Facebook post that script was completed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2016)

No more hunting humans take us to their homeworld and their way of their hunt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2016)

Predator has been "reinventing" itself for the past decade or so.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 16, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> No more hunting humans take us to their homeworld and their way of their hunt



That won't leave any space for a sequel and I have a feeling they won't be satisfied with just one movie 



~Gesy~ said:


> Predator has been "reinventing" itself for the past decade or so.



Predators was good, not great but good


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2016)

Let's say they have a human that was abducted and integrated into their culture and way of life. He became a blooded hunter from there you can introduce the cosmic aspect of their universe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 16, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Let's say they have a human that was abducted and integrated into their culture and way of life. He became a blooded hunter from there you can introduce the cosmic aspect of their universe.



Interesting idea actually. I think they showed their homeworld in the comics so they can borrow from there too.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2016)

Scifi cosmic movies are picking up might as well they get on it before they become as repetitive as the terminator franchise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 16, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Scifi cosmic movies are picking up might as well they get on it before they become as repetitive as the terminator franchise.



The title of the movie is The Predator though which suggests only one alien


----------



## Saishin (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm touched,I'm so happy right now


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 16, 2016)

Saishin said:


> I'm touched,I'm so happy right now



Keep your pants on


----------



## Saishin (Feb 16, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Keep your pants on


I can't 

This guy wrote the script and that could direct it,the first guy to die in the movie


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 16, 2016)

So promising


----------



## Saishin (Feb 16, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> So promising


The mighty yautja is back


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 16, 2016)

Tome to bathe in mud


----------



## Saishin (Feb 16, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Tome to bathe in mud


Mud bathe is healthy for your skin 



[YOUTUBE]ktVqsBgOvBI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Ub0XS8OZGB8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 16, 2016)

When I rule the world, anyone who proposes that the latest title in any movie series be "The (name of first film)" will be immediately shot.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 16, 2016)

These sequels are consecutively worse than the original, hopefully this breaks the trend.


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2016)

I liked Predators, felt more like the original than Predator 2 or AVP


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 16, 2016)

BrianTheGoldfish said:


> When I rule the world, anyone who proposes that the latest title in any movie series be "The (name of first film)" will be immediately shot.



same for video games please


----------



## Mael (Feb 16, 2016)

They've already had a human who basically is an honorary Yaujta.  That was Michiko Noguchi, but that was also AvP lore.

I'd like to see what they're doing here that hasn't been done before because I think I'm one of the few that likes the Predator race more than the Xenomorphs.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2016)

Yeah, I also like them more than the extraterrestrial race of rapist .


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 16, 2016)

Alien vs predator concept it's quite silly to be honest.
I prefer they keep them as an easter egg and also I always tought that for them the Xenomorphs where like just hunting a normal dangerous creature, not an equal to hunt which makes the "Vs" in the title silly.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2016)

Most of these movies have actually been lousy.  But I will seriously watch anything that has a predator or xenomorph in it.


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 17, 2016)

> Predator
> Predator 2
> Predators
> The Predator


They aren't very creative with the titles, are they?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 17, 2016)

If we were to ever get an elder Predict in action we would need the Xenomorphs


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 19, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> Alien vs predator concept it's quite silly to be honest.



Not if they keep faithful to the comics or even games, the main problem with the AvP movies is the setting and time.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 19, 2016)

And lighting, AVP 2 was the biggest offender.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 19, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Not if they keep faithful to the comics or even games, the main problem with the AvP movies is the setting and time.



AVP should had been about Preds going on a hunting trip to get a super dangerous trophy, not them fighting against a bunch of things as if they where equal enemies.
The games where fun tought, dont get me wrong. But the whole thing becoming a movie costed us an Alien 3 done by James Cameron and Ridley Scott.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 21, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> AVP should had been about Preds going on a hunting trip to get a super dangerous trophy



Xeno Queen head?


----------



## Saishin (Feb 29, 2016)

Other two years 



> It's official. 20th Century Fox has announced a release date for the fourth Predator film. The next Predator movie will be released on March 2, 2018.
> 
> Earlier this month, Fox released the first teaser art for the film. The poster revealed the possible title of the film as The Predator, and it included the phrase, "You'll never see him coming."
> The script for The Predator was written by Shane Black (Iron Man 3) and Fred Dekker. Black is also believed to be directing the film.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 29, 2016)

the predator will be an actor


we will never see it coming


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 1, 2016)

Saishin said:


> Other two years



Better late than never


----------



## Mael (Mar 1, 2016)

Shane Black was Hawkins in the original movie...plus wrote for Lethal Weapon 2.

I have high hopes here.


----------



## Swarmy (May 28, 2016)

> In an attempt to avoid potential box office competition with a film about a giant Mehalodon shark, 20th Century Fox have vouched to shift Shane Black's The Predator from its original March 2nd, 2018 release date, to February 9th, 2018. Thankfully the new release date is a month sooner rather than later!
> 
> Currently no cast announcements have been made for The Predator, but *Arnold Schwarzenegger is currently being considered for a role. We also know the main character's name will be Quinn McKenna and that the film will be set in present day (2018) and will acknowledge every Predator film which came before (and what comes after) it, including Predator 2 and Predators!*


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2016)

How his a giant shark movie a threat to this movie?


----------



## Swarmy (May 28, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> How his a giant shark movie a threat to this movie?



Giant shark movies are a danger to every movie


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Giant shark movies are a danger to every movie


Nope only the hybrid shark tornados


----------



## Swarmy (May 28, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Nope only the hybrid shark tornados



Dude we're talking about megalodon here


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2016)

Pssh I've seen blue whales in person not that impressive


----------



## Swarmy (May 28, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Pssh I've seen blue whales in person not that impressive



A blue whale won't try to eat you though


----------



## Jake CENA (May 28, 2016)

Predator will be unmasked to unveil a black alien who dislikes rap music. It will be his weakness in the movie.


----------



## Saishin (Jun 1, 2016)

Fresh news 



Fred Dekker talks The Predator in a new podcast with The Movie Crypt. In the new interview, Fred Dekker briefly discusses his work on The Predator, talking about the characters, keeping the mystery of the Predator, Black and Dekker’s inspiration and the scope of the film.

While discussing the approach he takes to writing characters and how he identifies that unique voice for his characters, Fred Dekker discussed what we can expect from the characters in The Predator:

_“I used to just want to come up with quips and just smart alecky lines and what not. Now I’ve begun to look at the characters as attitude, really. This is something we’re doing on The Predator now. I can’t talk a lot about it but I tell you about the process of writing it. One of the things is that every character has kind of an attitude. Who is this person? What do they want? Why are they doing what they’re doing? And just by having each of those characters have a different agenda and a different life experience they start sounding different and they can bounce off each other like ping-pong balls. It’s really exciting and it’s relatively new to me.”_

Dekker re-iterates later on that from his perspective as the writer he wants to tell a story where you’re interested in the characters, even if the Predator doesn’t make an appearance.

When asked about where in the production process The Predator is, Dekker confirms that the script is finalized and that the film is currently being budgeted, that casting has begun and that they’re still aiming for a late September shoot.

Talking about the writing mentality behind the latest instalment, Dekker says: “[talking about Predator] It’s relatively simple. Our idea was “we know that story already”. What’s behind the curtain? Why are they here? What are they doing? What’s the bigger picture of this? They’ve touched on it a little in the other films, in the AvPs and whatnot.”

Having been asked about demystifying the Predator, Dekker hints at an exploration of the Predators that doesn’t remove their metaphorical teeth and make them less scary but also hints that this time maybe more than just a simple hunt:

“There’s a world out there…we know the Predators come from somewhere…we know they do. How did they get here? Why are they here? Those are questions I think you can answer, or at least explore, without defeating that sense of scariness. Who knows if their agenda has changed?”

Dekker also mentions his excitement at working on the film though he admits that whilst he enjoyed the first film, he wasn’t as big a fan of Predator as director and writing partner, Shane Black, was. He also goes on to say that Black and Dekker have been inspired by Steven Spielberg, James Cameron, Howard Hawks, that they were aiming for that level of emotion and gravitas.

Discussing the scope of the film, Dekker later compares Predator and The Predator to Alien and Aliens, saying that The Predator is akin to Aliens where _“it’s not Ten Little Indians. It’s not just let’s kill off all of our characters – we have a lot of characters from a lot of different worlds and ideologies. I don’t mean by that other planets. It’s a lot of people doing a lot of things in a lot of locations.”

_


----------



## Saishin (Jun 1, 2016)

> Shane Black talks The Predator’s place in continuity in a new interview. Chatting to HeyUGuys whilst promoting The Nice Guy, Shane Black was asked about how his upcoming sequel, The Predator, would fit into the Predator continuity:
> 
> _“The events of Predators, the Robert Rodriquez one, have not happened yet and Predator 2 has probably happened already. It’s present day, it’s 2018. It’s a reimaging for 2018 of the Predator but all the events of the other movies are sort of acknowledged.”_
> 
> ...


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 1, 2016)

Saishin said:


> Talking about the writing mentality behind the latest instalment, Dekker says: “[talking about Predator] It’s relatively simple. Our idea was “we know that story already”. What’s behind the curtain? Why are they here? What are they doing? What’s the bigger picture of this? They’ve touched on it a little in the other films, in the AvPs and whatnot.”



This kinda worries me


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 7, 2016)

Saishin said:


> I can't
> 
> This guy wrote the script and that could direct it,the first guy to die in the movie


My body isnt ready but I want it to be! 2 GUD 2 B Tru!

No but seriously, I only take into account pred 1 and 2. The rest was garbage really.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 8, 2016)

What? Two was garbage


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 8, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> What? Two was garbage



Two was decent at best  They gave the Predator some pretty impressive weapons

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 8, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Two was decent at best  They gave the Predator some pretty impressive weapons


And we got to see it's trophy room too.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 8, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> And we got to see it's trophy room too.



Exactly  I don't know why so many people disliked the movie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 8, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Exactly  I don't know why so many people disliked the movie


well it felt a bit slow, the city is boring, it had nude sex and edgy stuff going around.
I can understand why, sort of.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 8, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> well it felt a bit slow, the city is boring, it had nude sex and edgy stuff going around.
> I can understand why, sort of.



Damn I really need to rewatch it some of these days


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 8, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Damn I really need to rewatch it some of these days


I almost got the opportunity to get my blu ray signed by Lupita "the woman police cop" from the movie.
Missed opportunity indeed.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 8, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> I almost got the opportunity to get my blu ray signed by Lupita "the woman police cop" from the movie.
> Missed opportunity indeed.



Get it signed by the Predator and you got something to brag about

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 8, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Get it signed by the Predator and you got something to brag about


I also remember seeing the huge black guy from predator 1 at least twice when I was in burbank. To the point where I literally decided to keep my blu ray copy in my car just in case I ever saw him again.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 8, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> I also remember seeing the huge black guy from predator 1 at least twice when I was in burbank. To the point where I literally decided to keep my blu ray copy in my car just in case I ever saw him again.



So lucky


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 8, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> So lucky


I wish, I never got it signed.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 8, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> I wish, I never got it signed.



There there

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 8, 2016)

2 was Stupid because why would a Predator deem some random cop worthy of the hunt? How do you jump from the most elite black OPs to such a downgrade. 
Secondly the way that predator went down was bullshit Arnold had to win by a plot device


----------



## Saishin (Jul 10, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> I also remember seeing the huge black guy from predator 1 at least twice when I was in burbank. To the point where I literally decided to keep my blu ray copy in my car just in case I ever saw him again.


That guy passed away 25 years ago


----------



## Saishin (Jul 10, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> well it felt a bit slow, the city is boring, it had nude sex and edgy stuff going around.
> I can understand why, sort of.


I think it's a very enjoyable movie,underrated.


----------



## Saishin (Jul 10, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Damn I really need to rewatch it some of these days


DO IT


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 10, 2016)

Saishin said:


> DO IT



It's on the list


----------



## Saishin (Jul 12, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> It's on the list


Good bug


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2016)

Probably because the casting director just watched Sicario.


----------



## dream (Sep 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Probably because the casting director just watched Sicario.



Would not be surprised at this being true.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 26, 2017)

They hired a kid,now I'm worried 




> The Predator adds Jacob Tremblay to it’s growing ensemble cast. The Hollywood Reporter are at it again with . Their latest scoop reveals that child actor   has joined the cast! It just wouldn’t be a Shane Black film otherwise!
> 
> _“The young actor, who broke through and stole hearts and scenes with his performance in the Oscar-winning drama , will star with Boyd Holbrook in The Predator, Twentieth Century Fox’s reboot of the sci-fi action franchise.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 28, 2017)

Perfect


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2017)

are they going to add something new??

like a preda-dog? predators getting lazy they need a pet to scout a prey for them


----------



## Saishin (Jan 28, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Perfect


You want this movie to be a flop right? 


TerminaTHOR said:


> are they going to add something new??
> 
> like a preda-dog? predators getting lazy they need a pet to scout a prey for them


In Predators there are hounds that hunt for them


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 28, 2017)

Saishin said:


> You want this movie to be a flop right?



Xeno master race


----------



## Hempsempai (Jan 28, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Exactly  I don't know why so many people disliked the movie


Mostly because:
>Yautja was hunting in a city  which did not fit
>It was a murder mystery with a Predator
>Gary Busey
>Hollywood portrayals of Mexicans and Jaimaicans did them no favors
>The Predator can talk, understand english and knows what a "friend" is
>The Predator in the last movie took down an entire elite platoon of military badasses. In this movie he's taken down by an overly persistent cop
>The effects were pretty cringe even for the time


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 29, 2017)

Hempsempai said:


> Mostly because:
> >Yautja was hunting in a city  which did not fit
> >It was a murder mystery with a Predator
> >Gary Busey
> ...


Had cool alien weapons


----------



## The Runner (Jan 29, 2017)

Not to mention that the entire thing was a step down compared to the first one.

I loved the second one when I was a kid, but I now recognize how bad it was compared to the previous one

It was an Arnold Schwartzengger in every way, but it had an edge with the Sci-Fi horror aspect.

 Sequel was only a typical murder mystery with the Predator 

One had more going on than the other


----------



## Hempsempai (Jan 29, 2017)

Sir Jogga said:


> Not to mention that the entire thing was a step down compared to the first one.
> 
> I loved the second one when I was a kid, but I now recognize how bad it was compared to the previous one
> 
> ...


Plus Dutch being the epitome of manliness


----------



## The Runner (Jan 29, 2017)

Hempsempai said:


> Plus Dutch being the epitome of manliness


Ain't got time to bleed


----------



## Saishin (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Swarmy (Feb 20, 2017)

Saishin said:


>


Yay blood


----------



## Saishin (Feb 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 20, 2017)

Saishin said:


>


----------



## Saishin (Feb 20, 2017)

Let me guess the kid and his dad will be the only ones to survive


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 20, 2017)

Saishin said:


> Let me guess the kid and his dad will be the only ones to survive


Are you calling the Predators racist?


----------



## Saishin (Feb 21, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Are you calling the Predators racist?


Predators are tolerant extraterrestrials  they kill only those that carry a weapon


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 21, 2017)

Saishin said:


> Predators are tolerant extraterrestrials  they kill only those that carry a weapon


Arnold had no gun


----------



## Saishin (Feb 21, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Arnold had no gun


He had an arrow and he challenged him 

The shooting have started


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 21, 2017)

Saishin said:


> He had an arrow and he challenged him
> 
> The shooting have started


Oh soooo fair 

I hate waiting for movies, I want them now


----------



## Saishin (Feb 21, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Oh soooo fair
> 
> I hate waiting for movies, I want them now


The yautja has a honor code 

Me too  I wonder how it looks the Pred in this movie


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2017)

The new crew has a notable drop in testosterone.

Also, lol  @ the people angry that the team has three black dudes.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 21, 2017)

Saishin said:


> The yautja has a honor code
> 
> Me too  I wonder how it looks the Pred in this movie


Yeah kill helpless humans with superior alien tech 

I don't expect them to look very different


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 21, 2017)

Dont know why their mad. The 3 Black Dudes are all going to die. The White Dude is still the lead, will get the chick and keep the kid alive.

What is the point of kids in these movies? I go to see a bunch of badasses fight a monster. Not to have some little autistic kid dues ex a win and not get killed due to some bonds with the monster. Get that shit out of here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 21, 2017)

Stunna said:


> The new crew has a notable drop in testosterone.


testosterone = toxic masculinity

it's threatening to cucks and feminists which comprise the noisiest portion of our society.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 21, 2017)

They all need to hit the gym that is for sure. Doesnt look like an elite team to me.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 22, 2017)

@Swarmy


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 23, 2017)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> @Swarmy


I know none of those

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## mmzrmx (Feb 23, 2017)

The cast looks lame as hell for this one. The original predator cast was 

Absolutely no sexual tyrannosaurus  here


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 23, 2017)

Yvonne Strahovski 


Theon


----------



## Yahiko (Feb 24, 2017)

Saishin said:


>





Sennin of Hardwork said:


> @Swarmy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2017)

Theon definitely who I think of as badass when I think Game of Thrones.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 24, 2017)

> The son is autistic and bullied in school but becomes a key player in the fight due to his preternatural ability to learn languages.”



Oh that's just great...we've got ourselves a little Naruto who's gonna TnJ the Predator. When the cast apart from the son and the dad die the Predator's gonna revive them back too! Cuz feelings!


----------



## Saishin (Feb 24, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Yeah kill helpless humans with superior alien tech
> 
> I don't expect them to look very different


Yautja like to win easy 

What if they introduce female predator? 

The director must include Long Tall Sally in The Predator as a tribute to the original film

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2017)

The Predator is there to hunt not sure why little brat being able to understand him is going to change anything. If i am hunting parrots and it says something in English. Am I not shooting it?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 10, 2017)

Would you like to know ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Saishin (Mar 10, 2017)

^ This movie gonna be awesome I'm sure

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 11, 2017)

it may be awesome by _todays_ standards...but no way can they capture the sheer testosterone level of the original.

It's just not legal anymore.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 11, 2017)

RAGING BONER said:


> it may be awesome by _todays_ standards...but no way can they capture the sheer testosterone level of the original.
> 
> It's just not legal anymore.


Bring Dutch back, problem solved.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 11, 2017)

Tom Servo said:


> Bring Dutch back, problem solved.


Arnie is old


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 11, 2017)

RAGING BONER said:


> it may be awesome by _todays_ standards...but no way can they capture the sheer testosterone level of the original.
> 
> It's just not legal anymore.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Saishin (Mar 13, 2017)

I want a Pred film with Arnie and Glover 



RAGING BONER said:


> it may be awesome by _todays_ standards...but no way can they capture the sheer testosterone level of the original.
> 
> It's just not legal anymore.


Indeed


----------



## Saishin (Mar 30, 2017)

*



			THE PREDATOR ADDS BATTLESTAR GALACTICA'S EDWARD JAMES OLMOS TO CAST
		
Click to expand...

*


> * has added a veteran actor and Battlestar Galactica star to its cast.*
> 
> * Edward James Olmos, known for his role as William Adama in Battlestar Galactica, has joined director Shane Black’s reboot of the sci-fi series. Olmos will play a military character, though not much else is known about his role.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Mael (Mar 30, 2017)

You son of a bitch...

Legendary.

Y'all are right...nothing can ever match the 80s beauty but this may be a decent attempt and divorcing itself from the Aliens bit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Saishin (May 19, 2017)

I don't know but these looks do not convince me very much,we'll see how it turns when the movie is finished  

*Closer Look at The Predator’s New Suits!*
Closer Look at The Predator’s New Suits!


----------



## Swarmy (May 19, 2017)

Saishin said:


> I don't know but these looks do not convince me very much,we'll see how it turns when the movie is finished
> 
> *Closer Look at The Predator’s New Suits!*
> Closer Look at The Predator’s New Suits!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Saishin (May 19, 2017)

Swarmy said:


>


Have faith in this production


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 19, 2017)

Saishin said:


> I don't know but these looks do not convince me very much,we'll see how it turns when the movie is finished
> 
> *Closer Look at The Predator’s New Suits!*
> Closer Look at The Predator’s New Suits!


 

I wish I had never seen this...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Swarmy (May 19, 2017)

Saishin said:


> Have faith in this production


Face it man they're gonna fuck up all our childhood movies


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 19, 2017)

Is the Predator in a tank? Since when did they use vehicles for the hunt?


----------



## Mael (May 19, 2017)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Is the Predator in a tank? Since when did they use vehicles for the hunt?


When they get crippled in the legs.  They're equal opportunity Predators.


----------



## James Bond (May 19, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> The Predator is there to hunt not sure why little brat being able to understand him is going to change anything. If i am hunting parrots and it says something in English. Am I not shooting it?


Er you most certainly are not (also parrot is a bad eg.), let's say you are hunting a deer right and you get in close about to pull the trigger and it says "hello"... you telling me you are still going to kill it? Hell no. Like the lady who owned Donkey in Shrek you wanna get paid.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 19, 2017)

Shane Black must've been loaded when he agreed to this pitch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2017)

The original by McTiernan was a masterpiece blueprint of how to do a perfect mindless action flick that didn't have any unnecessary exposition, timeless manly dialogue, and a great pace.

Just look how he closed out the 80's:

1987 - Predator
1988  - Die Hard
1990 - The Hunt for Red October

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## dr_shadow (May 21, 2017)

After Alien: Covenant my hopes aren't too high.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 21, 2017)

But predator you can mythologize. It's much more of a straight up creature feature. If predator developed a storyline the way prometheus and convenant did, I think it would still be a lot of fun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 21, 2017)

Detective said:


> The original by McTiernan was a masterpiece blueprint of how to do a perfect mindless action flick that didn't have any unnecessary exposition, timeless manly dialogue, and a great pace.
> 
> Just look how he closed out the 80's:
> 
> ...


they just don't make manly shit like this anymore...

fucking sjw pussies dumping estrogen into the water supply

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2017)

I have more hope for this than I did "Alien Covenant", because Ridley Scott showed he can bleed with "Prometheus". But if "Predator" is being helmed by Shane Black, maybe something special can emerge. 

"Predators" was fun, but it was made by a guy named Nimrod, whose most prolific work was "Armored", which no one remembers. Shane Black is a much more talented individual.


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2017)

Will Chris Hansen make a cameo appearance in the film?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2017)

Next summer...

The Predator catches YOU.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 23, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I have more hope for this than I did "Alien Covenant", because Ridley Scott showed he can bleed with "Prometheus". But if "Predator" is being helmed by Shane Black, maybe something special can emerge.
> 
> "Predators" was fun, but it was made by a guy named Nimrod, whose most prolific work was "Armored", which no one remembers. Shane Black is a much more talented individual.



Shane black seems like he'll make something more Predators than... He's an action humor guy. 

I would have been interested in what a more horrific predator movie would look like. Not that the original was a horror movie. But it's a new take. A Covenant version of Predator might be ace.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 23, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> A Covenant version of Predator might be ace.



Covenant sucked.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 23, 2017)

I enjoyed like almost all the predators movie so I am looking forward to this one.

I don't think you can even fuck up a predator movie... ...........

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (May 23, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> After Alien: Covenant my hopes aren't too high.


It was actually a pretty good movie and is receiving according reviews.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Saishin (May 29, 2017)

Mider T said:


> It was actually a pretty good movie and is receiving according reviews.


Indeed,it was a nice movie


----------



## Samehada (Jun 2, 2017)

Mider T said:


> It was actually a pretty good movie and is receiving according reviews.





Saishin said:


> Indeed,it was a nice movie



I walked out disappointed. I was hoping Covenant would go back to the foundations of what made Alien such a scary villain, qualities similar to what makes Predator so scary as well. Both are perfect killing machines who never fully reveal themselves, making the audience fear more of the shadows than their actual abilities.

Original Predator had a lot more action in it though unlike original Alien. A more action packed predator movie nowadays will be more forgiven than Alien: Covenant in my mind.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2017)

Samehada said:


> I walked out disappointed. I was hoping Covenant would go back to the foundations of what made Alien such a scary villain, qualities similar to what makes Predator so scary as well. Both are perfect killing machines who never fully reveal themselves, making the audience fear more of the shadows than their actual abilities.
> 
> Original Predator had a lot more action in it though unlike original Alien. A more action packed predator movie nowadays will be more forgiven than Alien: Covenant in my mind.


No it didn't.  You're wrong.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Samehada (Jun 3, 2017)

Mider T said:


> No it didn't.  You're wrong.



What do you exactly disagree with? What did you think the movie did well?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Yahiko (Jun 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 21, 2017)

this old cat still looks manlier than any of these metro and euro sexual effete males on this cast

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 22, 2017)

Hoping here that this movie is a dank success.
Will this be the first predator movie with children?


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 30, 2017)

Saishin said:


> Nothing can beat 80's action movies


90s action movies do


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 18, 2018)

Are those official?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 18, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Hoping here that this movie is a dank success.
> Will this be the first predator movie with children?


>Predator
>Children

It's like you want Chris Hansen to pay a visit to this site.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Saishin (Jan 18, 2018)

Swarmy said:


> Are those official?


The first one it is not sure about the second one.


Thorin said:


> No. There was a kid in Predator 2


There was a kid also in Aliens and nobody complained


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 19, 2018)

Predator 3 sucked balls, it cant be worse than it.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 20, 2018)

Saishin said:


> The first one it is not sure about the second one.


But that's the bad one


----------



## Glued (Jan 20, 2018)

Oh no, oh dear god no.

They replace an "A" with a "4."

PTSD!!!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 20, 2018)

Preda4?

well _that's_ a red flag


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 20, 2018)

Saishin said:


> He had an arrow and he challenged him
> 
> The shooting have started



What if the predator is pretty sure someone has a gun, but later realizes the person wasn't actually armed and he misidentified a toy? Is the predator held accountable by the other predators, or do they look the other way and dismiss it as a clean kill? I hope shane black explores these internal predator politics. Hope he does his black name proud.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jan 20, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> What if the predator is pretty sure someone has a gun, but later realizes the person wasn't actually armed and he misidentified a toy? Is the predator held accountable by the other predators, or do they look the other way and dismiss it as a clean kill? I hope shane black explores these internal predator politics. Hope he does his black name proud.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 20, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> What if the predator is pretty sure someone has a gun, but later realizes the person wasn't actually armed and he misidentified a toy? Is the predator held accountable by the other predators, or do they look the other way and dismiss it as a clean kill? I hope shane black explores these internal predator politics. Hope he does his black name proud.



I mean if they really cared about honour they wouldn't use active camo and laser weapons.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Saishin (Jan 21, 2018)

Swarmy said:


> But that's the bad one


Not really imo 






Ben Grimm said:


> Oh no, oh dear god no.
> 
> They replace an "A" with a "4."
> 
> PTSD!!!


You want to cancel Predators?


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 21, 2018)

I think you guys 4re overre4cting to them repl4cing letters with numbers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## John Wick (Jan 23, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> I think you guys 4re overre4cting to them repl4cing letters with numbers.


kys

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Glued (Jan 23, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> I think you guys 4re overre4cting to them repl4cing letters with numbers.



You don't understand.

They destroyed Ben Grimm.

Beware the 4 in place of the A.

*curls into a ball and starts muttering*


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 24, 2018)

Is kevin hart/ dwayne johnson going to be in this too?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 24, 2018)

predator is lightning elemental?


----------



## Saishin (Feb 14, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> predator is lightning elemental?


If you saw Predator 2.... 

Fuckkkk 



Continuing the trend of its release date being bounced around, it would appear that The Predator has been pushed back again.  that The Predator will now be releasing a month and a bit later on September the 14th.

_“THE PREDATOR sets its sights on Sept. 14, 2018 instead of August 3rd. Obviously hoping to scare up some of that mad money Stephen King’s IT made last year in what is typically a box office dead zone.”_

A September 14th release date now brings The Predator up against Alpha, The Darkest Minds and Fighting With My Family (which stars Lena Headey, Nick Frost, Dwayne Johnson).

This marks the 3rd occasion The Predator’s release date has been changed. It was originally scheduled for release on March 2nd, before being moved to February 9th and then to August 3rd. We’re currently awaiting an official comment from 20th Century Fox.

It was  that The Predator was heading back to Vancouver for an additional three weeks of filming. This is currently scheduled to begin on the 12th of March and wrap-up on the 29th.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 14, 2018)

Saishin said:


> If you saw Predator 2....
> 
> Fuckkkk
> 
> ...



cant remember what happened lol


----------



## Saishin (Feb 14, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> cant remember what happened lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 27, 2018)

Saishin said:


> Continuing the trend of its release date being bounced around, it would appear that The Predator has been pushed back again.  that The Predator will now be releasing a month and a bit later on September the 14th.
> 
> _“THE PREDATOR sets its sights on Sept. 14, 2018 instead of August 3rd. Obviously hoping to scare up some of that mad money Stephen King’s IT made last year in what is typically a box office dead zone.”_
> 
> ...


I sense trouble


----------



## Glued (Mar 3, 2018)

Swarmy said:


> I sense trouble



Disney has become Rome, it has an empire that is too large for it to manage.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 3, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Disney has become Rome, it has an empire that is too large for it to manage.





Swarmy said:


> I sense trouble


Have faith in this movie


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 3, 2018)

Lmao if the short YouTube flick predator the dark age ends up being better then this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glued (Mar 4, 2018)

Saishin said:


> Have faith in the *Roman Empire*



Fixed.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 11, 2018)

Swarmy said:


> 90s action movies do


90's action movies are ok 


Ben Grimm said:


> Oh no, oh dear god no.
> 
> They replace an "A" with a "4."
> 
> PTSD!!!


I've found out that it's a fan poster,it's not official


Ben Grimm said:


> Fixed.


RE


----------



## Glued (Mar 11, 2018)

Saishin said:


> RE



Rome fell.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 14, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Rome fell.


It will rise again


----------



## Saishin (Apr 12, 2018)

It seems as though the weeks of  for The Predator may have done more than make a few changes. During a recent interview with  (h/t to ), actor Keegan-Michael Key said that the reshoots are complete, and most of the third act of the film was reworked.

_“We just finished [reshoots] last week, and just about three-quarters of the third act was rewritten. And Shane Black is… he’s just a consummate professional, and a consummate writer. He’s a wordsmith! It was a really, really exhilarating experience, and I think that he’s still one of our most vibrant writers of cinema.”_

According to our sources, some of the test audiences considered the film’s humor to be a little much. Apparently the reshoots were intended to tone that down in favor of more of a horror element.

Reshoots are pretty common in Hollywood, though ones this extensive are less so. The Star Wars film _Rogue One _also had its third act completely changed during its reshooots. Test screenings can often have a pretty strong effect on films, with some directors criticizing them as compromising artistic vision, and others praising the audience input as an important part of the post-production process.

The long-awaited  for the film will debut at Cinemacon in a couple weeks, and will hopefully release to the public sometime shortly after.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 21, 2018)

Engineers were introduced in Alien Covenant... Could be an OG Predator vs one of them?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Ishmael (Apr 26, 2018)

Got a cartoon feeling about the scene involving the boy.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 10, 2018)



Reactions: Neutral 2


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 10, 2018)

Finally!!!!! 

 

"from the director of ironman 3"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Pocalypse (May 10, 2018)

> hybridisation

why tho

Predators are exceptional, intergalactic hunters who go through planets to hunt for fun and collect their prey as trophies from the strongest of their prey.

They're technologically more advanced and superior in strength to humans so wtf could they want from mixing with human DNA? lol

I hate this concept already.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 10, 2018)

for not being ugly motherfuckers maybe


----------



## The World (May 10, 2018)

another rebellion from young ones who don't respect tradition?

>Olivia Munn as a scientist


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 10, 2018)

The World said:


> Olivia Munn as a scientist


problems ? Kappa


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2018)

LOL sounds and looks like shit now


----------



## Saishin (May 10, 2018)

Well I'm optimistic

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ishmael (May 10, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> hybridisation
> 
> why tho
> 
> ...



...didnt watch the trailer yet but this let's me know enough... definitely marked off the theater list I'll catch it on something else.


----------



## Ishmael (May 10, 2018)

Way to fuck up the franchise


----------



## MartialHorror (May 10, 2018)

The teaser did little for me, but Shane Black's involvement alone is enough to keep me interested...although as it's a "Predator" movie, I would already be kind of interested...


----------



## Skaddix (May 10, 2018)

Not a great first impression...I like Shane and most of the actors but yeah not a good sell


----------



## MartialHorror (May 10, 2018)

For what it's worth, most teasers aren't worth much.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 10, 2018)

How do you put together an entire trailer without a single good shot in the entire thing. Even a few seconds. An establishing shot. Something. Anything. Anything that looks not bad.

Hats off, I guess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ishmael (May 10, 2018)

Trailer was boring as fuck. Period.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Saishin (Jun 9, 2018)

New images


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 9, 2018)

Nuke this travesty.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 10, 2018)

It looks ok. Can't say I was blown away by it or anything but I didn't hate it either.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 10, 2018)

The ending of that trailer was pretty bad-ass.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 10, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#notmypredator[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

It looks like the predators main target is Donald Pierce.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Saishin (Jun 13, 2018)

20th Century Fox has a statue on display at the event that looks to show off one of studioADI’s new Predator designs; the site notes, “_This particular design is one of three different we know will be in the film_.”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saishin (Jun 26, 2018)

NEW TRAILER!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2018)

Shit if that was not hype.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 26, 2018)

lol that new predator is massive, the Lebron James of predators 

looks okay, still gonna pirate it tho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2018)

Stringer said:


> lol that new predator is massive, the *Lebron James* of predators
> 
> looks okay, still gonna pirate it tho



Oh lord...does that mean this Predator will be a 3-6 loser as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morglay (Jun 26, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> > hybridisation
> 
> why tho
> 
> ...


 Well we have beaten them multiple times in spite of those differences. So either they're attempting to up the difficulties of their hunts or the smaller ones are trying to arrange a coupé against the larger, ruling class by creating Hybrids that can fight instead of them.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2018)

Wtf?  There's a mongoloid Predator now?

Also >Keegan Michael Key


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 26, 2018)

Morglay said:


> Well we have beaten them multiple times in spite of those differences. So either they're attempting to up the difficulties of their hunts or the smaller ones are trying to arrange a coupé against the larger, ruling class by creating Hybrids that can fight instead of them.



Because plot. 

If they're hoping for plot armour then they're in for a surprise


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 26, 2018)

Stringer said:


> lol that new predator is massive, the Lebron James of predators
> 
> looks okay, still gonna pirate it tho


Lebron James is a pussy.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 26, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Lebron James is a pussy.


oh I'm sure Lebron would love to lose his millions and switch places with an alpha male like you

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 27, 2018)

Stringer said:


> oh I'm sure Lebron would love to lose his millions and switch places with an alpha male like you


Being rich  does not give him character.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 27, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Being rich  does not give him character.


trust me, he doesn't give a bullocks

transfer the focus given to his character unto your own and you just might become a millionaire yourself


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 27, 2018)

Stringer said:


> trust me, he doesn't give a bullocks
> 
> transfer the focus given to his character unto your own and you just might become a millionaire yourself


The rich have chareacter. GTFO.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> The rich have chareacter. GTFO.


What does money have to do with having character? Do you lose character the more money you make or something?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 27, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> What does money have to do with having character? Do you lose character the more money you make or something?


Based on my observation depends on the amount.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 27, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> What does money have to do with having character? Do you lose character the more money you make or something?


that's the rational he's come up with to cope with the fact that he's poor as dirt_ 

derp, better stay down the ladder to not ruin my character! _


----------



## Stringer (Jun 27, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Based on my observation depends on the amount.


oh boy, it appears you're a connoisseur in matters of character

I'll entertain this for a second 

give us the metrics lad, at which point does money completely ruin one's character regardless of personality or upbringing?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 27, 2018)

Stringer said:


> oh boy, it appears we have a connoisseur in matters of character
> 
> ok I'll entertain this for a second
> 
> give us the metrics lad, at which point does money completely ruin one's character regardless of personality or upbringing?


Not everyone's but the rich stink for the most part. The truly rich.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2018)

Your logic stink. But if that's what your required mindset is to get through your day then I ain't mad atcha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Jun 27, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Not everyone's but the rich stink for the most part. The truly rich.


and that's why you randomly go around calling rich folks you see mentioned as ''pussies''? 

bruh, if at any point you wonder why you don't have the life you wish you had, look no futher than this


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 27, 2018)

Stringer said:


> and that's why you randomly go around calling rich folks you see mentioned as ''pussies''?
> 
> bruh, if at any point you wonder why you don't have the life you wish you had, look no futher than this


I think LeBron James is. You should read context.



~Gesy~ said:


> Your logic stink. But if that's what your required mindset is to get through your day then I ain't mad atcha.



I guess only winners get this personal on a fucking a Naruto forum.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 27, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> I think LeBron James is. You should read context.
> 
> I guess only winners get this personal on a fucking a Naruto forum.


you're confused, there's nothing personal about questioning the blatant holes in your logic

it's actually comedic for us to be honest


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 27, 2018)

Stringer said:


> you're confused, there's nothing personal about questioning the blatant holes in your logic
> 
> it's actually comedic for us to be honest


Pretending to be amused is never impersonal.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 27, 2018)

The trailer wasn't bad and had some cool moments, but I sort of feel it's missing a real hook.

In the first "Predator", it begins as a cheesy action movie, filled with larger than life bad-asses who could probably be the leads of their own cheesy action movies, only for the movie to suddenly change genres and have this larger-than-life heroes get slaughtered gruesomely. "Predator 2" did the same thing the hardboiled detective genre. "Predators" did a variation on the mercenary angle, where we see many different kinds of killers (Yakuza, Serial Killers, snipers, etc)...not to mention the alien planet setting.

But this is just recycling the mercenary story, except there aren't any real notable gimmicks accompanying it. Just a bunch of dudes who don't look anywhere near as impressive as Arny. The Suburban location isn't even as exciting as the city. I know they're now pushing the super predator, but even 'AVP' arguably did that. I still have faith in the movie for Shane Black's presence alone, but so far nothing is really jumping out at me from its concept or marketing campaign. As long as it's 'good', on par with "Predator 2" and "Predators", I think I'll be fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 27, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> The trailer wasn't bad and had some cool moments, but I sort of feel it's missing a real hook.
> 
> In the first "Predator", it begins as a cheesy action movie, filled with larger than life bad-asses who could probably be the leads of their own cheesy action movies, only for the movie to suddenly change genres and have this larger-than-life heroes get slaughtered gruesomely. "Predator 2" did the same thing the hardboiled detective genre. "Predators" did a variation on the mercenary angle, where we see many different kinds of killers (Yakuza, Serial Killers, snipers, etc)...not to mention the alien planet setting.
> 
> But this is just recycling the mercenary story, except there aren't any real notable gimmicks accompanying it. Just a bunch of dudes who don't look anywhere near as impressive as Arny. The Suburban location isn't even as exciting as the city. I know they're now pushing the super predator, but even 'AVP' arguably did that. I still have faith in the movie for Shane Black's presence alone, but so far nothing is really jumping out at me from its concept or marketing campaign. As long as it's 'good', on par with "Predator 2" and "Predators", I think I'll be fine.


Probably does not have a strange looking leading man as Brody.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 27, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Pretending to be amused is never impersonal.


flawless character analysis from our very own pseudo-connoisseur 



MartialHorror said:


> But this is just recycling the mercenary story, except there aren't any real notable gimmicks accompanying it. Just a bunch of dudes who don't look anywhere near as impressive as Arny. The Suburban location isn't even as exciting as the city. I know they're now pushing the super predator, but even 'AVP' arguably did that. I still have faith in the movie for Shane Black's presence alone, but so far nothing is really jumping out at me from its concept or marketing campaign. As long as it's 'good', on par with "Predator 2" and "Predators", I think I'll be fine.


yep there's a glaring lack of creativity as far as the narrative is concerned, would be nice if there's more to it than that but I sure ain't holding my hopes up


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 27, 2018)

Stringer said:


> flawless character analysis from our very own pseudo-connoisseur


Compared to yours, yep.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 27, 2018)

Stringer said:


> flawless character analysis from our very own pseudo-connoisseur
> 
> 
> yep there's a glaring lack of creativity as far as the narrative is concerned, would be nice if there's more to it than that but I sure ain't holding my hopes up


A rating is the weakest answer one in the NF can give.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> I guess only winners get this personal on a fucking a Naruto forum.


"This personal"?

You post an opinion; I gave my take. And I didn't even attack your character to the extent you did to people who just so happen to be more privileged than you.

This is equivalent to the wealthy saying that all poor people are savages.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 27, 2018)

Stringer said:


> flawless character analysis from our very own pseudo-connoisseur
> 
> 
> yep there's a glaring lack of creativity as far as the narrative is concerned, would be nice if there's more to it than that but I sure ain't holding my hopes up



I'm hoping that the mercenaries have some interesting technology at their disposal, so it's just not them firing guns...something that hasn't really worked since the 1980's. 



The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Probably does not have a strange looking leading man as Brody.



At least they actually made his character more in line with what you would expect from a mercenary. He was always one step from becoming a villain, which was interesting.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 27, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> At least they actually made his character more in line with what you would expect from a mercenary. He was always one step from becoming a villain, which was interesting.


It was fun but he is not built to be the leading man in a movie like that. He is built for art house, drama or ever the top action leading man.



~Gesy~ said:


> "This personal"?
> 
> You post an opinion; I gave my take. And I didn't even attack your character to the extent you did to people who just so happen to be more privileged than you.
> 
> This is equivalent to the wealthy saying that all poor people are savages.



The most iunfluential of the wealthy are fucking savages.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2018)

Movie just looks like dumb fun tbh. Story looks lazy and the super predator thing looks cheap.I doubt it's going surpass the original or the previous movie "Predators"

But eh..I'll watch just for the Alien dismemberment.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2018)

I just noticed that the guy who played Killmonger's father is in this.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2018)

Sterling K. Brown is a fairly popular actor, dude. But tbf..more for tv.


----------



## Saishin (Jul 7, 2018)

A clarification about the predator costume by the ADI studios


----------



## Saishin (Jul 9, 2018)

Check the other pics here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2018)

So what has been the worst Predator movie out there?

I'd have to say "AVP: Requiem", even though it has some elements that the first "Alien Vs Predator" needed. The first AVP was mediocre based on my memory of it. I do like both "Predator 2" and "Predators", preferring the former because it tried something a little different.

I don't hate "Requiem". It had some grueling moments and the atmosphere was more akin to what "Alien vs Predator" should be, but f@ck me was that script garbage.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 14, 2018)

the worst one I saw was defo the first AvP, I didn't bother much with the series after that tbf

fun fact, I actually knew it'd be subpar but went to theaters anyway because of Sanaa Lathan, she always made my teenage dick throb

she's in her late 40s right now but she can still get it, 100%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2018)

Predator 2 for me. I took the AVP series as dumb fun. But P2 was just dumb imo


----------



## The World (Jul 15, 2018)

worst one was AVP Requiem by far and I didnt even see the whole thing


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

I think I have seen all of them.  None of them stand out aside from the first two.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jul 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think I have seen all of them.  None of them stand out aside from the first two.


Predators stands out for the goofyness of A Brody action hero.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 20, 2018)

You know, for all the problem I've had with the trailers, this is an incredibly bad-ass poster.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 1, 2018)

Second trailer was much better than the first one.

This film will be interesting. I made fun of Shane Black for those set photos of the Predators in the tanks and whatnot--but apparently, all those reshoots months ago, completely removed all that nonsense.

He's never made a bad film. So I will still give him the benefit of the doubt. It certainly sounds interesting with the plot beats of competitive Predator races from their home planet, making it sound like there's a sense of tribalism and territorial disputes on display.

This could end up still being surprisingly solid.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Aruka (Aug 8, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> Let's say they have a human that was abducted and integrated into their culture and way of life. He became a blooded hunter from there you can introduce the cosmic aspect of their universe.


In the comics there was. I haven't read it fully yet, but I've seen bits and pieces of her (Machiko Noguchi). She's pretty badass, imo, and I'm really hoping they introduce this concept in the films too and do more outer space films to widen the story's scope. The Predator, though it looks to be another Earth-based film, looks pretty neat. I'm excited for it enough to binge watch the films with a friend to prepare for it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aruka (Aug 9, 2018)

Goddamn that looks so goooooood.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Crying Wolf (Aug 16, 2018)

The whole Aliens/Predator universe is probably one of my favorite series ever.  However, I think this will be the first Predator movie (Not including the horrible AvP movies) that I'm not going to like.  I'm trying not to judge it too hard based on the trailer, but their most recent works have not been impressive.  Covenant and Prometheus were both big misses.  Especially with the massive plot holes in prometheus >.<


----------



## Saishin (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 31, 2018)

Saishin said:


>


I am reasonably pumped.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2018)

Wrong!  I just renewed my hunting license for this fall.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2018)

**CGI Predator*

*Le funny quip jokes*

*Absolutely no character presence from the entire cast**

And that's how you potentially make a shitty Predator film. What the fuck, Shane Black.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm coming around on this one.

There's a _chance_ the marketing guys are just fucking up a fun movie. Because these trailers suck. I've seen trevante rhodes in stuff before (not moonlight) and he looks great in this one. The new crew of crazy commandos also looks like they should be a lot of fun. 

So here's hoping the marketing department is just a bunch of fuckups and the movie's a surprise.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2018)

It might turn around, maybe the idea is Shane Black making a typical comedy action movie to then turn it around to a horror Sci Fi predator movie. Worked for 1 and 2. These trailers just trivialize the whole thing and make it look like a comedy bit. 

Plus CGI predator sucks big Shane Black balls. Guess it was a matter of time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 3, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It might turn around, maybe the idea is Shane Black making a typical comedy action movie to then turn it around to a horror Sci Fi predator movie. Worked for 1 and 2. These trailers just trivialize the whole thing and make it look like a comedy bit.
> 
> Plus CGI predator sucks big Shane Black balls. Guess it was a matter of time.



This is actually a good point. "Predator" began as an over-the-top, cheesy action movie, complete with silly one-liners and cartoonish machismo as befitting of Arnold...seemingly intent on disarming the audience before assailing us with one of the most white knuckled, intense horror-thrillers of all time. "Predator 2" might not be as fondly regarded, but it did the same thing, except replace the typical Arny action movie with an over-the-top hardboiled cop thriller. 

So it's possible that the marketing campaign is deliberately getting us to lower our guard...Fingers crossed...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 4, 2018)

That's why they worked so well, they were both exaggerated balls to the wall 80s action flick of their respective genre that were curveballed into a straight faced horror movie. Predators was straight faced the whole flick but that served a purpose to the story since the movie's setup had the Predators working out a hunting planet.

I'm hoping this movie will carry the same logic as 1 and 2 but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 4, 2018)

It would make more sense though if "The Predator" took a more trendy approach to action, as just the first 2 movies took popular kinds of 80's movies...and this is going to sound REALLY silly...but I kind of want to see the Predator hunting Superheroes...


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 4, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> It would make more sense though if "The Predator" took a more trendy approach to action, as just the first 2 movies took popular kinds of 80's movies...and this is going to sound REALLY silly...but I kind of want to see the Predator hunting Superheroes...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 4, 2018)

More Capeshit isn't exactly what movies need these days.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 4, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> More Capeshit isn't exactly what movies need these days.



What movies DO need these days is the visual of Doctor Strange, skinned, hanging from a tree...

Okay, that was a lot darker than I intended for it to sound, but if you want comic book movies to end, they need to go down the satirical route first. When you look at "Predator" and "Predator 2", they came around the tail end of their respective subgenres. Because at that point, the types of films that they were "parodying"...and make no mistake, you don't throw a knife into someone and say "Stick Around" without being some sort of a parody...had become difficult to take seriously.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 4, 2018)

What a weird / good point martial just made. He's right. When predator came out audiences were loving macho action arnold movies. The predator was almost like a twist on a film everybody would have been going to see anyway. To do that same thing these days, you'd have to upgrade the predator uturn into something like a superhero movie. Big macho action movies are not popular anymore.

I mean, that wouldn't work at all. But it's an interesting point and explains why predator movies have had a hard time landing. The predator is almost like this thematic twist on the popular alpha team movies of the day, where this creature suddenly drops in and starts wiping out all the would-be heroes who would survive any other movie. At the time, I think predator was the only movie where ahnold was actually outclassed and struggled against his enemy. It went from a sort of cheesy one liner alpha team movie, and then suddenly it was very serious and very violent and the toughest guys in the room were in trouble.

It would _almost_ work the same way if you got the rock in a predator movie. Set it up like a positive empowering dawyne johnson movie, right. Then the predator suddenly drops in and everything gets real dark. The rock would win in the end of course, but he'd get real messed up and bloodied up in the process like he never has before in a movie before, and that's the closest you could get to the uturn in the original because the rock is the last alpha guy star left.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 5, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Big macho action movies are not popular anymore.



Yes they are:

John Wick.



reiatsuflow said:


> What a weird / good point martial just made. He's right. When predator came out audiences were loving macho action arnold movies. The predator was almost like a twist on a film everybody would have been going to see anyway. To do that same thing these days, you'd have to upgrade the predator uturn into something like a superhero movie. Big macho action movies are not popular anymore.
> 
> I mean, that wouldn't work at all. But it's an interesting point and explains why predator movies have had a hard time landing. The predator is almost like this thematic twist on the popular alpha team movies of the day, where this creature suddenly drops in and starts wiping out all the would-be heroes who would survive any other movie. At the time, I think predator was the only movie where ahnold was actually outclassed and struggled against his enemy. It went from a sort of cheesy one liner alpha team movie, and then suddenly it was very serious and very violent and the toughest guys in the room were in trouble.
> 
> It would _almost_ work the same way if you got the rock in a predator movie. Set it up like a positive empowering dawyne johnson movie, right. Then the predator suddenly drops in and everything gets real dark. The rock would win in the end of course, but he'd get real messed up and bloodied up in the process like he never has before in a movie before, and that's the closest you could get to the uturn in the original because the rock is the last alpha guy star left.



People will be expecting it after the first movie.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 5, 2018)

John Wick vs Predators... I would pay to watch that. Like all the money.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 5, 2018)

Morglay said:


> John Wick vs Predators... I would pay to watch that. Like all the money.


It would be a gimmick.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 5, 2018)

It also has the potential to be a lot of fun. Like the members of the Continental all transported to a hunting ground planet and seeing them all be unperturbed by it.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 5, 2018)

Morglay said:


> It also has the potential to be a lot of fun. Like the members of the Continental all transported to a hunting ground planet and seeing them all be unperturbed by it.


And piss of 2 fanbases.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 5, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> What a weird / good point martial just made. He's right. When predator came out audiences were loving macho action arnold movies. The predator was almost like a twist on a film everybody would have been going to see anyway. To do that same thing these days, you'd have to upgrade the predator uturn into something like a superhero movie. Big macho action movies are not popular anymore.
> 
> I mean, that wouldn't work at all. But it's an interesting point and explains why predator movies have had a hard time landing. The predator is almost like this thematic twist on the popular alpha team movies of the day, where this creature suddenly drops in and starts wiping out all the would-be heroes who would survive any other movie. At the time, I think predator was the only movie where ahnold was actually outclassed and struggled against his enemy. It went from a sort of cheesy one liner alpha team movie, and then suddenly it was very serious and very violent and the toughest guys in the room were in trouble.
> 
> It would _almost_ work the same way if you got the rock in a predator movie. Set it up like a positive empowering dawyne johnson movie, right. Then the predator suddenly drops in and everything gets real dark. The rock would win in the end of course, but he'd get real messed up and bloodied up in the process like he never has before in a movie before, and that's the closest you could get to the uturn in the original because the rock is the last alpha guy star left.



All of MH's points are weird/good, especially weird!



The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Yes they are:
> 
> John Wick.
> 
> ...



"John Wick" is popular, but it's more of an underdog type of popular. The first film grossed around 90mil and the 2nd one earned around 170mil. That's not really as mainstream as these kinds of movies were back in the 1980's. Furthermore, "John Wick" is more of the exception to the rule.

With that said, I don't want to see a John Wick/Predator cross-over. Part of the problem is that the fight scenes in John Wick are so stylized that the Predator would look silly doing them. 'Rambo Vs Predator' would be better, especially if they take it to the jungle. But quite frankly, neither should happen because it would cement Predator as a 'gimmick' franchise, considering how it was only kept alive for awhile thanks to it crossing over with "Alien".


----------



## Saishin (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Morglay (Sep 6, 2018)

Did he really say he was trying to boost a 14 y/o's self esteem by attempting to smash?  Remove his balls while you're cutting the scene.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 7, 2018)

Is this the iPhone generation of Predators? Those arms look like twigs.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 7, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Is this the iPhone generation of Predators? Those arms look like twigs.


There are two of them this one it seems was an intentional stylistic choice from the production to make him thin,the other one is more buffed


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 7, 2018)

Yeah, I know. They already pulled that off with Predators with the different clans killing each other. This new guy just looks sickly thin.

Maybe he's from a more technological savvy, less physically able clan. Just doesn't look very imposing, like an average guy with an oversized cosplay.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 7, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yeah, I know. They already pulled that off with Predators with the different clans killing each other. This new guy just looks sickly thin.
> 
> Maybe he's from a more technological savvy, less physically able clan. Just doesn't look very imposing, like an average guy with an oversized cosplay.


Some say that they may be some sort of predators 'cops' because both of them wear a formal armours

Btw The Predator got its premier in Toronto just today and it seems that it's getting positive reviews at least from a fan page of the alien/predator franchise


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 7, 2018)

The reviews so far seem lukewarm-positive, which dampens my excitement, without really snuffing it out. Rotten Tomatoes has given it a 69%, but usually those ratings go down the closer we get to the release date, so...hopefully it doesn't?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 8, 2018)

Oh no.

Spoilers from indiewire's review.


*Spoiler*: __ 



...the film’s half-assed efforts to reclassify cognitive disabilities as superpowers — however well-intentioned — come off as misguided at best, and dishonest at worst.

...The package finds its way to Quinn’s autistic son Rory (Jacob Tremblay), who’s more comfortable with alien gadgets than he is with human beings. It’s awful to watch the bullies in the boy’s class refer to him as “ass-burger,” but fear not: Rory will have his revenge when he wears the Predator mask to go trick-or-treating...“The Predator” bends over backwards to contort weaknesses into strengths, but *there’s really no coming back from the bit where biologist Casey Bracket (Olivia Munn) deadpans that autism is actually the next step in human evolution.*








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 8, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Oh no.
> 
> Spoilers from indiewire's review.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saishin (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Disquiet (Sep 9, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Oh no.
> 
> Spoilers from indiewire's review.
> 
> ...


That's pretty dumb.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2018)

Olivia Munn doing everything in her power to give the movie bad publicity before it comes out.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 11, 2018)

In 4 days the hunting season begins!


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 11, 2018)

so I heard this movie is a mess, is it true?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 14, 2018)

he Predator: B-/B

It was better than I was expecting based on its reception. It's actually a shame too, because I think this movie did some stuff that the franchise desperately needed. It does make an effort of pushing the overarching story forward, gives us plenty of cool new stuff to chew on and the characters were all likable in their own way. But it really, REALLY feels like the movie was tampered with in post production. Some of the exposition felt so forced that I suspect they removed the original scene explaining stuff and re-shot part of another scene to include the dialogue, even though it felt out-of-place. Some death scenes go by so quickly that I didn't quite register when they happened. Someone more-or-less is killed off-screen without any sense of closure and one death that we were REALLY looking forward to seeing was unsatisfyingly abrupt. Other characters vanish, even though their final scenes imply that they will return at some point...which they don't... Also, what happened to that Predator-dog that was running around...or that real dog? One shot has the (real) dog running towards the characters, only for it never to be seen or references again. Did they cut out a death scene? Were the filmmakers afraid that people would react negatively to an animal getting killed? But then why keep in that single shot?

The tone is also tricky, although I feel like the MCU comparisons were unfair, as the humor was more akin to Shane Black's rated-R movies ("The Nice Guys", Kiss Kiss Bang Bang"), except weirdly out-of-place. I will admit to laughing more often than not, but a lot of the times it feels like they're trying too hard to be funny and this often deflates the tension that I think we were supposed to feel.

But I had fun with the movie, even when it was stumbling. Even when it was trying too hard. Even when it was derailing its tone. Even when supporting characters or extras would be stupid so they can die conveniently. It's too short, the kills were grotesque and there's action or splatter around every corner. There are even a few creepy moments, like when the big one is first introduced to the cast. Sometimes you can enjoy something that's very flawed.

For those who saw the movie, I have a question. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The smaller Predator was apparently trying to help mankind, so why waste time stripping and hanging corpses? This is sort of like AVP2, where the Predator is covering up the evidence of aliens...while also indulging in some flayings...


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 15, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> The smaller Predator was apparently trying to help mankind, so why waste time stripping and hanging corpses?



Still in his nature to hunt, so I guess getting trophies along the way was a bonus. 

I give this movie a B. Some things felt rush but it gave a different feel to the Predator franchise and it felt refreshed. The characters were all good imo and they did a good job getting you attached in a way that you reacted to certain things involving them. I'm kind of happy that everyone didnt live, didn't give the film the typical happy ending but it did send them off in honorable ways I guess?



I do have an issue with the film though and it involves munn, how the hell does a scientist, know how to handle guns so well? and I could've sworn she got hit by the plasma cannon. That shit just threw me off completely.



Rukia said:


> Olivia Munn doing everything in her power to give the movie bad publicity before it comes out.



What's the story on this? She get into it with the director  or whatever?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 15, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Still in his nature to hunt, so I guess getting trophies along the way was a bonus.
> 
> I give this movie a B. Some things felt rush but it gave a different feel to the Predator franchise and it felt refreshed. The characters were all good imo and they did a good job getting you attached in a way that you reacted to certain things involving them. I'm kind of happy that everyone didnt live, didn't give the film the typical happy ending but it did send them off in honorable ways I guess?
> 
> ...



Yeah, I would've been fine if she had just picked up some of the Predator tech and was able to figure it out quickly, as others in the group were doing so. But her wielding assault rifles (if that's what they were) without issue was odd...especially as they drew attention to her struggling with the tranquilizer gun.





> What's the story on this? She get into it with the director  or whatever?



She found out a cast member whom she shared a scene with was a convicted sex offender and got Fox to delete the scene. The problem is that it turned out he was friends with the director, who knew about it (although he claims he was mislead as to the nature of the convictions). She then felt like she was being ostracized by the cast, as a lot of them canceled group interviews and apparently Fox chastised her for making all of this public.


----------



## Glued (Sep 15, 2018)

I'm in shock, Grimm is in shock.

It was bad, dear god it was bad.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 The Predator has become a Marvel movie, with all the guys quipping. The Predator does goofy things such as using a severed arm to give a thumbs up. The new tracker Predator gets three-manned by Mckenna, his son and biologist girl. There really was no tension. McKenna's crew all get mauled right at the end. There is no time to grasp the death of one, because all of them die so closely to one another. A lot of it is overly dramatized.


----------



## Glued (Sep 15, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> so I heard this movie is a mess, is it true?



I feel dead inside.


----------



## Glued (Sep 15, 2018)

Seiko said:


> but... i was looking forward to this



Well...if you like Marvel movies...go right ahead.

*sobs*


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 15, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> I'm in shock, Grimm is in shock.
> 
> It was bad, dear god it was bad.
> 
> ...



The 'Thumbs Up' gag might be the worst thing I've seen all year...

I still think the worst Predator movie was AVP2 though. Why do I have this strange urge to watch it?


----------



## Glued (Sep 15, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> The 'Thumbs Up' gag might be the worst thing I've seen all year...
> 
> I still think the worst Predator movie was AVP2 though. Why do I have this strange urge to watch it?



I only watched AvP2 for the fight scenes, not for thrill, horror or adrenaline.

I ignore AvP films whenever watching either franchise separately.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 15, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> I feel dead inside.


I'll avoid it like the plague then.


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 15, 2018)

It performed and was as good as I expected it to be, I don't know why you guys expected so much from it.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 16, 2018)

Saw it yesterday

As a Predator movie... pretty disappointing. The conflict and tension just isn't there like the original or even the 2010 film. The super predator does have some good kills tho. There were some huge shits taken on the predator lore.

But as a regular movie... kinda funny. Lots of black comedy and some so bad that its good. I'm being very generous though.

I will never watch this again.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2018)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Saw it yesterday
> 
> As a Predator movie... pretty disappointing. The conflict and tension just isn't there like the original or even the 2010 film. The super predator does have some good kills tho. There were some huge shits taken on the predator lore.
> 
> ...



Discussing the lore and the alleged shit that was taken on it is tricky.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't like the reasons why the Predator's have been coming to Earth. I'm pretty sure at some point there was an environmentalist message here, but the way it was executed felt tacked on and...yeah...it's pretty lame.

On the other hand, I feel like the 'hunting for sport' angle was a dry well. There is only so many times we can see villains with the exact same motivation. I feel like the franchise both needed this change to survive...and yet might have also contributed to its own death with these changes... 

I think I would've been fine with it if they didn't speculate that this was the reason why the predator from the original movie came to Earth. It would've been better if they took a cue from "Predators" and stressed that there are many different clans of Predators (I don't remember the actual name of the species), each with their own methods and motivations.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 16, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Discussing the lore and the alleged shit that was taken on it is tricky.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I only disliked the gene splicing from victims thing. Like why? If the predators can kill a species than are they not superior? But yeah different clans different beliefs...


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2018)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I only disliked the gene splicing from victims thing. Like why? If the predators can kill a species than are they not superior? But yeah different clans different beliefs...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think the gene splicing had more to do with them wanting to move into Earth. I wouldn't be surprised if there was a deleted scene where it's revealed they fucked up their own planet, so needed to inherit some of humanities genes to adapt to our planet...They target 'elites' because it's in their nature. 

Maybe I'm looking too deeply into this. 





Does anyone know anything more about the movie prior to reshoots? I remember photos leaking where it shows humans and Predators teaming up, presumably against the uber Predator.


----------



## U mad bro (Sep 16, 2018)

I fucked with the movie. But I didnt like
part of the ending.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I didnt like the predator suit. Takes away from what makes the predator vs human dynamic great. Turns it into the superhero genre


.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm not going to lie, all of these superhero/MCU movie comparisons confuse me. 

The humor is MCU styled? Has no one watched any of Shane Black's movies? He's been working that style since before the MCU. 

The uber Predator suit turns it into a superhero movie? How? Did the Alien Queen turns "Aliens" into a superhero film? What about the Predalien from AVP2? Or Jason X? It's common for science fiction thrillers to escalate in this way. This is nothing new. 

All seems kind of forced to me...


----------



## U mad bro (Sep 16, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm not going to lie, all of these superhero/MCU movie comparisons confuse me.
> 
> The humor is MCU styled? Has no one watched any of Shane Black's movies? He's been working that style since before the MCU.
> 
> ...


.The humor is fine. It reminds me of classic action movies. The suit, however, takes away the hunter-prey dynamics and make the film something else entirely. It is one thing to gain a weapon like that by accident at the end of the movie. A totally different concept to be a weapon given and utilized for an entire film. Everything you named was created during a film and subsequently immediately destroyed. Not even close to the same thing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2018)

U mad bro said:


> .The humor is fine. It reminds me of classic action movies. The suit, however, takes away the hunter-prey dynamics and make the film something else entirely. It is one thing to gain a weapon like that by accident at the end of the movie. A totally different concept to be a weapon given and utilized for an entire film. Everything you named was created during a film and subsequently immediately destroyed. Not even close to the same thing.



ooooooh, I misread your post.


*Spoiler*: __ 



For some reason, I thought you were discussing the...real life Predator suit? I totally forgot about the ending. I would agree with you if it was a post-credits stringer, but as is...I dunno. I actually liked the idea of the soldiers using the Predators technology during the final hunt, as that was different, clever and provided an opportunity for a different kind of Predator-related action scene. Unfortunately, the only two people who really used it killed themselves like f@cking idiots. I thought the suit on its own looked kinda cool, but is it that much of a threat? The big Predator didn't seem phased at all by its own technology. 








Once again, I guess I'm open minded because the franchise needs something new. I would rather it go in a different direction and fail because it changes the dynamics too much than stay on the same path and also fail because we've become too accustomed to the dynamics. 

I think it would be cool if there was a huge time skip and humanity has migrated to space, having androids and futuristic weapons, armor, etc. Only for the (also upgraded) Predators continue to hunt them...and even that is the same formula, just dressed differently. Maybe go back to my old 'Superheroes get slaughtered by Predators' idea? 

It does make one think that Hollywood just needs to move on from the 1970's and 1980's, as the formula's used back then are both stale and untouchable. Say what you will about the MCU, at least they're forging their own formula.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 17, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> ooooooh, I misread your post.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


MCU, their own formula? in what way?


Go back to the past. Mongols vs Predator would be awesome.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 17, 2018)

In my country the movie will be released on October 11 so I have to wait,that being said from the reviews it seems the movie has a score of 6/10 which is fine for me,the movie has dissapointed many fans and it's not doing very well at the box office unfortunately but I don't care if there is action and gore and a minimum of solid plot I'm ok,for sure it has its falws but I'm gonna love it anyway.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 17, 2018)

Saishin said:


> In my country the movie will be released on October 11 so I have to wait,that being said from the reviews it seems the movie has a score of 6/10 which is fine for me,the movie has dissapointed many fans and it's not doing very well at the box office unfortunately but I don't care if there is action and gore and a minimum of solid plot I'm ok,for sure it has its falws but I'm gonna love it anyway.



I think you'll enjoy it. I didn't hate it at all and it was pretty funny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saishin (Sep 17, 2018)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I think you'll enjoy it. I didn't hate it at all and it was pretty funny.


Yeah not just a little but a good part of the viewers told that the movie is not that bad and that they enjoyed enough the movie,only I read that the ending is pretty fucked up,many gives part of the faults to a bad promotional campaign and the scandal of an involving actor registered as sex offender although others say that that scandal wasn't relevant against the film performance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> I'm in shock, Grimm is in shock.
> 
> It was bad, dear god it was bad.
> 
> ...





MartialHorror said:


> The 'Thumbs Up' gag might be the worst thing I've seen all year...
> 
> I still think the worst Predator movie was AVP2 though. Why do I have this strange urge to watch it?



Ufff.. That sounds rough.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2018)

Here is a Predator idea. The Predator species has invaded and conquered Earth, forcing the remains of humanity to become scavengers...but also adaptable...As humans can't fight back with technology, strength or even numbers, they have to rely on their wits. 



The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> MCU, their own formula? in what way?



...you're serious?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2018)

Seiko said:


> i think there should only be one per movie...
> it worked for the original



But we've already seen the original...and it's really, really good. An action-horror classic, in fact. So why just do the same thing again, when all it can be is similar-yet-inferior?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 17, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Here is a Predator idea. The Predator species has invaded and conquered Earth, forcing the remains of humanity to become scavengers...but also adaptable...As humans can't fight back with technology, strength or even numbers, they have to rely on their wits.


So basically like a 100 other movies..this time with predator.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Here is a Predator idea. The Predator species has invaded and conquered Earth, forcing the remains of humanity to become scavengers...but also adaptable...As humans can't fight back with technology, strength or even numbers, they have to rely on their wits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...you're serious?


the irony of this post


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2018)

The World said:


> the irony of this post



I much prefer my "The Avengers get hunted by Predators" scenario. 



~Gesy~ said:


> So basically like a 100 other movies..this time with predator.



Er...yes?

Poor "Predator" franchise. There is just nothing new they can do with it...

Unless they did a...TERMINATOR CROSS-OVER!


----------



## Glued (Sep 17, 2018)

They turned to the Predators into the Kroot from Warhammer 40k, all the way down to the Kroot hounds from Warhammer 40k. Also like the Kroot they search the galaxy for DNA for their own evolution.

I'm just glad the hounds don't have beaks, otherwise it would be a complete rip-off.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 17, 2018)

I still want predator to hunt prey and the humans tobuse their resourcefulness to compensate for their disadvantages..

It's not the formula that's the problem..it just need to be put into better hands.

Predaliens and other types of..."super predators" is a cheap gimmick and uneccesary.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> I still want predator to hunt prey and the humans tobuse their resourcefulness to compensate for their disadvantages..
> 
> It's not the formula that's the problem..it just need to be put into better hands.
> 
> Predaliens and other types of..."super predators" is a cheap gimmick and uneccesary.



I agree that they're cheap gimmicks, but once again, what would the filmmakers do that wouldn't put them in competition with the original film?

Imagine if they made another "Jaws". If it's just about another shark attacking another beach, all they'd be doing is setting the movie up to be compared to the original...and nothing beats the original.

That's why I say the formula is finished. There's no room to do anything else.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 17, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Here is a Predator idea. The Predator species has invaded and conquered Earth, forcing the remains of humanity to become scavengers...but also adaptable...As humans can't fight back with technology, strength or even numbers, they have to rely on their wits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...you're serious?


Yes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Yes.



...No...


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 18, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> ...No...


I know what i think.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 18, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Imagine if they made another "Jaws". If it's just about another shark attacking another beach, all they'd be doing is setting the movie up to be compared to the original...and nothing beats the original.


No matter what you do you're gonna be compared to the original.  I thought the predator movie before this one was good enough to be expanded upon. They should expand their culture more.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> I know what i think.



lol, okay, I'll bite. 

Ultimately, a formula is the closest thing to guaranteed success that a studio can rely on, being a combination of familiar settings, tropes, plot devices, personalities and character arcs that audiences generally relate to. This doesn't mean that developing your own formula means that your ideas are original. "Friday the 13th" developed the formula for the slasher wave of the 1980's, but "Halloween", "Black Christmas", "Texas Chainsaw Massacre" and "Bay of Blood" all contributed to the shaping of its formula. 

Marvel did not invent flawed heroes, who need to earn the right to be called a 'hero'.
Marvel did not invent the concept of taking comic book characters and grounding them in a reality we relate to.
Marvel did not invent the quip laden humor that the franchise has become synonymous with. 
Marvel did not invent post-credit sequences. 
Marvel did not invent the possibility of focusing more on the heroes than the villains.
Marvel did not invent shared universes. 

But they were able to give their own spin on them and package them into a formula that works for them...and they've so far been the only ones to successfully do so. It is their own formula. The DCU has tried to imitate the formula, but they can't quite pull it off. 



~Gesy~ said:


> No matter what you do you're gonna be compared to the original.  I thought the predator movie before this one was good enough to be expanded upon. They should expand their culture more.



"Aliens" has proven this isn't always the case. It didn't try to fight "Alien" on its turf, but instead gave audiences a new experience that complimented the original. Don't get me wrong, dude. I get what you're saying. But I'm being more practical here. "Predators" was fun, but wasn't a big deal in the long run. Few people remember it, it was only moderately successful and...well, there is a reason it never got its sequel. The problem is you, and I think a lot of fans, are getting stuck in a nostalgic bubble.

When "Predator" first came out, those big budgeted, testosterone fueled action flicks were the most popular kinds of movies. They had top notch production values and mainstream appeal. They don't anymore. "Predators" attempted to be the same kind of movie, but said same kind of movie wasn't as big in the context of 2010. It would be like if they made a Batman movie, but attempted to embrace high camp again like in the 1960's or 1990's. Franchises need to move forward and adapt to the times, like James Bond has. This isn't to say that "The Predator" pulled this off. It tried, but the poor reception probably pushed the franchise backwards instead of forward. 

This is in contrast to my feelings towards Star Wars, where I think the fandom is the problem, not the formula. I just feel like being too much like the original will lead to a more underwhelming movie. But trying something new or changing too much- as seen here- sacrifices what made the original film so compelling to begin with. "Predator 2" deserves more credit than it gets for trying something new, while also being faithful to the formula. So it's not impossibly for the formula to be salvaged and I wouldn't mind another "Predators". I just think another "Predators" will push the franchise into a niche audience, which will gradually mean lower budgets, less exposure and limited potential.  

Whoops, I'm rambling again...


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 18, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, okay, I'll bite.
> 
> Ultimately, a formula is the closest thing to guaranteed success that a studio can rely on, being a combination of familiar settings, tropes, plot devices, personalities and character arcs that audiences generally relate to. This doesn't mean that developing your own formula means that your ideas are original. "Friday the 13th" developed the formula for the slasher wave of the 1980's, but "Halloween", "Black Christmas", "Texas Chainsaw Massacre" and "Bay of Blood" all contributed to the shaping of its formula.
> 
> ...


in you opinion that is what Star Wars is doing.


----------



## Glued (Sep 18, 2018)

Tracker Predator in a nutshell


----------



## Saishin (Sep 18, 2018)

At the American box office The Predator got a modest 24 million $ enough anyway to top the weekend movie chart and anyway low than expected by 20th century fox (it forsaw a an earning of 38 million $),globally it made 54 million $ against a budget of 88 million $

Let's see how it goes since the movie in other foreign markets have to be yet released


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2018)

Just to continue my response to Gesy, it's not that I don't think a great Predator movie using the original formula isn't impossible. It's just going to be very, very difficult, like making a great "Halloween" movie while using the formula of the original. It's easy to say "It would be fine as long as it's in better hands", but whose hands would work? Shane Black was an acclaimed director and his movie hasn't impressed the fandom...although it's always possible his original vision would've, as the studio probably hijacked the production from him.  





The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> in you opinion that is what Star Wars is doing.



What are you responding to? My MCU-formula part of the post or the Predator-formula part of the post? This is why I'm wary of debating you, because every time, I feel like I have to waste a post getting you to clarify what you mean. lol. 

From a content perspective, Star Wars is still holding on the formula from the original trilogy.
From a business perspective, I think they're trying to go for an MCU approach.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 18, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Don't get me wrong, dude. I get what you're saying. But I'm being more practical here. "Predators" was fun, but wasn't a big deal in the long run.





MartialHorror said:


> When "Predator" first came out, those big budgeted, testosterone fueled action flicks were the most popular kinds of movies. They had top notch production values and mainstream appeal. They don't anymore. "Predators" attempted to be the same kind of movie, but said same kind of movie wasn't as big in the context of 2010.


Yeah

I think the ship has sailed on this franchise ever being a "big deal" sadly. 



MartialHorror said:


> Shane Black was an acclaimed director and his movie hasn't impressed the fandom...although it's always possible his original vision would've, as the studio probably hijacked the production from him.



Nothing against Black-- but I simply think they hired the wrong guy. This franchise doesn't fit his style or strengths..it's like hiring Judd Apatow to direct a Jason movie (actually..that might turn out better than this one did; but you get my point)


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nothing against Black-- but I simply think they hired the wrong guy. This franchise doesn't fit his style or strengths..it's like hiring Judd Apatow to direct a Jason movie (actually..that might turn out better than this one did; but you get my point)



True. Sometimes hiring an acclaimed director for a project that seems odd for them will work out. Jon Favreau was a bizarre choice for "Iron Man" and it was great. Christopher Nolan was an odd choice for Batman, but his trilogy turned out great. But yeah, it didn't obviously work out this time.

Who do you think would be a good director for a "Predator" movie? I would like to see a horror director tackle the material, like James Wan or the guy who did "It Follows". It might be simpler for the franchise to actually scale down its ambitions and turn it into a full-blown horror flick, instead of action-horror. Then it will be less likely compared to the original, without changing the formula too much.

"Predator" would've probably still had a lot of franchise potential if it weren't for...well, any of the sequels. I believe "Predator 2" bombed, while "AVP" and "Predators" sort of pushed its namesake into a niche audience. But I guess that's always how it is, isn't it?


----------



## Glued (Sep 18, 2018)

Predators 2010 Hell Hound



2018 The Predator Hound


Kroot Hound



Kroot


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2018)

The Predator:  B-

Kind of a silly movie.

I was entertained though.  There was enough technology, humor, and action to get me safely through the two hours.

Pretty good characters.  Olivia Munn was hard to accept as a scientist.  But man is she gorgeous.

The predator looked pretty good.  I like that it takes predator tech to harm the predator.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2018)

Here is a sequel idea for you. The Predators hunt...slasher villains...Jason Voorhees, Michael Myers, Freddy Kruger, Chucky, the Leprechaun, Leatherface, COME ON TELL ME THAT THIS ISN'T THE MOST AMAZING IDEA YOU HAVE EVER HEARD IN YOUR LIVES!?


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 19, 2018)

Being autistic I have issues with the way this film handles autism. I understand their intentions were probably in the right place but this is just the "autism super powers" child genius trope that I'm really sick of. Is it supposed to be positive autism representation or a "realistic" take on child geniuses in movies? Because it fails at both.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 20, 2018)

Was a Bad movie but fun to watch overall. It had it's action and comedy. But suffered from reshoots,bad cgi and overall it's tone to me atleast dosen't it well


----------



## Marvel (Sep 20, 2018)

The hybrid trope is becoming popular in the film industry. There's so many things that can be done with the predator franchise tbh


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> Being autistic I have issues with the way this film handles autism. I understand their intentions were probably in the right place but this is just the "autism super powers" child genius trope that I'm really sick of. Is it supposed to be positive autism representation or a "realistic" take on child geniuses in movies? Because it fails at both.


I saw it with a co-worker.  He has an autistic stepson.

He made similar criticisms.  He enjoyed the movie but said they got autism plain wrong.  The kid blew his nose too much is something I remember him saying.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm unsure where to rank this compared to Alien: Covenant specifically. I feel it's both better and worse.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 20, 2018)

I feel like "Alien: Covenant" was the better movie, but "The Predator" provided more entertainment.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2018)

That was beyond anything I ever expected. This wasn't just bad, this was fucking garbage.

I could on about the fucking disaster they've made to the point it's this garbled mess of a movie but that would be giving it credit, I'll just stick to the ending. That pathetic sequel hook is all you need to know the worst part of Hollywood finally caught up with the predator. They just want a new Fast and the Furious/Transformers series.

Worst part is that I was actually digging it as "the stupid but amusing Predator" movie until the CGI retard showed up. That's when it completely became an unwatchable mess.

Jesus, I was just expecting a tonally deaf movie with a "hero" Predator filled with quips. What I got was feeling angry and old when I left the theater.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 20, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That was beyond anything I ever expected. This wasn't just bad, this was fucking garbage.
> 
> I could on about the fucking mess they've made to the point it's this garbled mess of a movie but that would be giving it credit, I'll just stick to the ending. That pathetic sequel hook is all you need to know the worst part of Hollywood finally caught up with the predator. They just want a new Fast and the Furious/Transformers series.
> 
> ...



For what it's worth, "Predator" has always been franchise bait.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2018)

A movie having a simplistic framework that makes sequels easy isn't the same thing as that brain dead scene, dude. I'm pretty sure you know this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 20, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> A movie having a simplistic framework that makes sequels easy isn't the same thing as that brain dead scene, dude. I'm pretty sure you know this.



Not saying the ending wasn't dumb, but of course they'd want a "Fast and the Furious"/"Transformers" like franchise. Why else would they make it, when the Predator saga has never been a reliable moneymaker and the original film didn't provide a lot of additional material that could be explored? 

Granted, I don't know why the Pred-suit would inspire excitement for subsequent entries...unless they're taking the franchise to space...which I doubt will happen anyway because you know this isn't getting a sequel. It was a stupid ending that was only kept from being worse because it wasn't a post-credits stinger, but it's the type of stupid ending that you would be naive not to expect.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 20, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> unless they're taking the franchise to space


I'd say that would be a nice change of scenery but Predators had an alien planet that only looked alien for one horizon shot and was a regular jungle for the rest of the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 20, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> I'd say that would be a nice change of scenery but Predators had an alien planet that only looked alien for one horizon shot and was a regular jungle for the rest of the movie.



I said space, not another planet.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 20, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I said space, not another planet.


I know, but my point is I don't trust them to do the interesting thing of having a spaceship as the setting.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 20, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> I know, but my point is I don't trust them to do the interesting thing of having a spaceship as the setting.



It would be marginally more interesting than the same settings they've been using. Even though they bungled it, I think the setting of "Predators" was supposed to be a twist, where we think it's a normal jungle...except then it isn't...even though it still kind of is...


----------



## Glued (Sep 20, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> A movie having a simplistic framework that makes sequels easy isn't the same thing as that brain dead scene, dude. I'm pretty sure you know this.



RIP Predator Franchise


When I see you again my old Yautja friend.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 24, 2018)

The Predator currently at the box office made 95 million $ well at least it's surpassed its budget


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 24, 2018)

Saishin said:


> The Predator currently at the box office made 95 million $ well at least it's surpassed its budget


Marketing budget counted into that?


----------



## Glued (Sep 24, 2018)

Saishin said:


> The Predator currently at the box office made 95 million $ well at least it's surpassed its budget



This franchise is dead to me.

Disney is becoming the Roman Empire, too large and bloated to handle all its studios.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 24, 2018)

Saishin said:


> The Predator currently at the box office made 95 million $ well at least it's surpassed its budget


Its a flop.
Take into account the marketing and ticket cuts.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 24, 2018)

Saishin said:


> The Predator currently at the box office made 95 million $ well at least it's surpassed its budget



Yeah, it's always assumed that a movie needs to earn double its cost to break even when you consider the marketing department and everyone getting their shares. But even if the movie breaks even, don't expect any sequels. The word of mouth and publicity has been too negative.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 30, 2018)

Oh my fucking God that was worse than Aliens vs Predator: Requiem! 

* Awful score
* Awful CGI
* Awful script

It's like the team behind ET made a Predator movie.

I normally don't mention the music in reviews, but here the John Williams-esque upbeat score really distracted from what ought to be a scary situation.

The goofy soldier scenes went on for ages.

I'd rather re-watch Alien: Covenant.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 30, 2018)

My ranking:

1. Predator
2. Predators
3. Alien vs Predator
4. Predator 2
5. Aliens vs Predator: Requiem
6. The Predator


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 30, 2018)

My ranking (which includes the Alien movies) is a little different from most people's...


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 30, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Discussing the lore and the alleged shit that was taken on it is tricky.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's kind of ridiculous to think that all Predators are hunters and that their whole civilization revolves around this. Like, where do they get spaceships from if they don't have scientists?

So they could have fleshed out that not all Predators are hunters any more than all Norwegians are whalers. And that maybe there's a Predator version of Greenpeace that thinks hunting other intelligent species is immoral. Which I guess was maybe the original idea here, but poorly executed.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 30, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> It's kind of ridiculous to think that all Predators are hunters and that their whole civilization revolves around this. Like, where do they get spaceships from if they don't have scientists?
> 
> So they could have fleshed out that not all Predators are hunters any more than all Norwegians are whalers. And that maybe there's a Predator version of Greenpeace that thinks hunting other intelligent species is immoral. Which I guess was maybe the original idea here, but poorly executed.


 I thought the comics had Predator society run by the warriors and prestige/status was achieved through hunting more dangerous game. Any members that aren't hunters are essentially slaves/a lower class. 

Any opposition to the status quo would have to be secret as they will just kill the weaker oppressed members of society.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 30, 2018)

Morglay said:


> I thought the comics had Predator society run by the warriors and prestige/status was achieved through hunting more dangerous game. Any members that aren't hunters are essentially slaves/a lower class.
> 
> Any opposition to the status quo would have to be secret as they will just kill the weaker oppressed members of society.



The comics probably aren't canon, since only a small minority of diehard fans will have read them. The movies are what matter, since they're both the original medium of the franchise and the version most people will see.

So my idea was that in so far as the original movie (and Predators, which should have been the first sequel) is not_ just_ an action film with a monster, it's also an allegory for human hunting culture and kind of a subtle animal rights message: "what would it feel like if humans were the prey of big game hunters?"

If we accept that on some level that is what the franchise "is about", you could expand on that by including allegories for other elements of real-life hunting culture.

Like, rather than have the Predators be after human spinal fluid for the stupid reason given in this movie, it could have been like a super-expensive Predator aphrodisiac or something that is illegally poached and sold the same way ivory is on Earth.

And as I said in the last post you could have, maybe as a laugh, included a Predator animal rights activist who is like a pacifist and tries to dissuade the hunters by putting himself between them and the humans, and then they just kill him and go about their business.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 30, 2018)

It's unfortunately common in sci-fi franchises that alien species and planets get reduced to only the one trait that we saw in their first appearance.

A lot of people joke about how the planets in Star Wars only have one climate each. Tattooine is all desert, Hoth is all snow, Endor is all forest etc... seems like Earth is the only planet that has multiple climate types going all at the same time.

In the same way it seems like no alien race ever has the same degree of social complexity as humanity. All members of a given race have the same occupation. All Jawas are scavengers, all Hutts are gangsters, all Twi'leks are (implied) prostitutes etc.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 30, 2018)

The funny thing is they could stick with the Predators as a warrior race thing while moving away from the hunter format. There are other kinds of warriors after all, they could try matching the Predator to the environment since it's always better when they mix up the scenery each movie.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 30, 2018)

We don't know to need other aspects of Predator culture. Hunting is their main trait and that's all we need to know to carry a movie. Everytime something out of the established norm happens can actually be benefitial if it's not played straight. The tribe rivalry in Predators wasn't super obvious and served a purpose in the story.

Predator, conceptually, has always been about the little things. A tribalistic sci fi monster alien goes to Earth to hunt man, the greatest game of all. That's fucking it. The sequels proved you can do a bit it more with it and give it a lot of different personality if you're creative enough.

This garbage movie tried to be about the big things and that's vastly why it was such shit. A genetically spliced up human predator with feelings, possibly, wants to save humanity from MEANIE PREDATORS who now want to...own earth because of global warming and also they think autistic kids are the ultimate warriors of humanity so they want to weaponize themselves with a fucking disorder?

It's stupidly, bizarrely complicated in its whole and yet it's as basic as ever while taking its confusing elements NOWHERE and it ultimately just tries to ape what the simpler, better movies did.

I'm not putting into question that MAYBE someone talented out there could expand this universe. Sure. Maybe. Why not. It feels pretty fucking pointless, tho. It's Predator. I don't fucking care about space opera planet wars when it's just about an intelligent, muscled up alien equiped with crazy hunting gear pushing badass humans to their very limit.

It's EXACTLY why Prometheus and Covenant sucked even if their execution was better. Stop trying to explain and expand shit that no one really wants to know. Exposition monologues do not make something inherently more interesting. Most of the time it just sucks the fun out of it. Not knowing everything is really that magic ingredient that makes horror endearing. I don't give a darn about the possibility of a Predator accountant out there in the stars.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glued (Sep 30, 2018)

Whatever they do from this point on, I can't watch it. Predators taking DNA from their trophies when they are already far beyond humans. Remember that badass old predator that gave Harrigan an antique. The one decorated with trophies from hundreds of years. I wonder how much dna steroids he used. Are new predators born with dna from alien sources? Can they even call themselves true Yautja?

They already have cloaking technology, molecular chainsaw discs, and automated plasma cannons. They didn't need roids.

But now they resort to gene doping.

We already know they are a bunch of douchebag game hunters who shoot helpless lions, but they at least were willing to fight somewhat (And I emphasize somewhat because they are still bigger and stronger than humans) fair when they found a worthy opponent. On top of superior tech and a naturally superior physique, they also roid. How much did Wolf and the Elder roid?

And why even bother, they've been hunting humans for centuries as indicated by the Elder's trophies. If modern day humans actually had something worth harvesting, they would harvested it centuries ago. Whatever happened to just the thrill of the hunt and right of passage? Bunk that noise, we do it for roids.

They were already douchebags shooting fish in a barrel, you didn't need to make them douchebags that roid over real gains.

Want to know the one good thing about AvP2, the one thing, it was Wolf. Wolf was not a Super Black Predator or a tracker. Wolf was just a badass grandpa that decided to kick some alien ass. An old veteran who knew how to kick some ass. AvP2 was a horrible movie and it may be non-canon (who knows), but Wolf kicked so much ass.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 30, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's EXACTLY why Prometheus and Covenant sucked even if their execution was better. Stop trying to explain and expand shit that no one really wants to know.


My problem with those movies is because they had earlier versions of the Alien they all lacked the things that made it an interesting creature in the first place. I really liked how smart the Xenomorph is but you don't get to see that in what is essentially the beta version.


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 30, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Whatever they do from this point on, I can't watch it. Predators taking DNA from their trophies when they are already far beyond humans. Remember that badass old predator that gave Harrigan an antique. The one decorated with trophies from hundreds of years. I wonder how much dna steroids he used. Are new predators born with dna from alien sources? Can they even call themselves true Yautja?
> 
> They already have cloaking technology, molecular chainsaw discs, and automated plasma cannons. They didn't need roids.
> 
> ...



Theres a theoey that, those who tried to splice DNA were simply a bad blood clan.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 30, 2018)

That's not a theory. That's an attempt by fans to justify the movie's stupidity that was not even attempted at being hinted at by the people who made the movie.


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 30, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's not a theory. That's an attempt by fans to justify the movie's stupidity that was not even attempted at being hinted at by the people who made the movie.



So a theory.


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 30, 2018)

Movie as i said was good to me. Those who were disappointed or mad simply didn't watch trailers or follow the movie imo. It was clear as day that this wasn't going to be an ordinary predator movie and far from what we're use to. If you came in expecting the classic predator than you were disappointed, if you actually expected and looked into the movie beforehand you knew the deal.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 30, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Movie as i said was good to me. Those who were disappointed or mad simply didn't watch trailers or follow the movie imo. It was clear as day that this wasn't going to be an ordinary predator movie and far from what we're use to. If you came in expecting the classic predator than you were disappointed, if you actually expected and looked into the movie beforehand you knew the deal.



That's not really true. I was personally OK with the movie and appreciative of its attempts to do something new, but knowing what you're getting into does not make something any less badly edited...


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 30, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> That's not really true. I was personally OK with the movie and appreciative of its attempts to do something new, but knowing what you're getting into does not make something any less badly edited...



Point is, given where the movie was going it was good, imo it delivered, I didn't expect to get a classic feel, so I wasn't disappointed. Just a different take.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 1, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> So a theory.


*A Film Theory!* Aaand cut!



Ishmael said:


> Movie as i said was good to me. Those who were disappointed or mad simply didn't watch trailers or follow the movie imo. It was clear as day that this wasn't going to be an ordinary predator movie and far from what we're use to. If you came in expecting the classic predator than you were disappointed, if you actually expected and looked into the movie beforehand you knew the deal.


Looking into the movie was the entire reason I prioritised other movies before seeing this. I had already read "child with autism understands Predator language" on Wikipedia.


----------



## The Great One (Oct 3, 2018)

This movie was only good when "Classic Predator" was on screen. 

- Human shield. 
- scalpel of death. 
- Predz goin gangsta with gun. 

Hell every time "Classic predator" appeared on screed it was pure gold. 

Then he died after that this movie sucked balls.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 3, 2018)

It was cool seeing a Predator wield human weapons for the first time.


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 15, 2018)

Saishin said:


> In my country the movie will be released on October 11 so I have to wait,that being said from the reviews it seems the movie has a score of 6/10 which is fine for me,the movie has dissapointed many fans and it's not doing very well at the box office unfortunately but I don't care if there is action and gore and a minimum of solid plot I'm ok,for sure it has its falws but I'm gonna love it anyway.



Did you see it yet?

You still haven't gotten rid of your Predator avatar, so guessing not.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 15, 2018)

Batzzaro29 said:


> This movie was only good when "Classic Predator" was on screen.
> 
> - Human shield.
> - scalpel of death.
> ...


From what is your avatar from?


----------



## The Great One (Oct 15, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> From what is your avatar from?


Wukong 2017


----------



## Saishin (Oct 16, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Did you see it yet?
> 
> You still haven't gotten rid of your Predator avatar, so guessing not.


Watched the past saturday 

Well tbh I was a little dissapointed by it,it's not that bad but it's not that good as well,I give it a 7/10 score and that 7 is a biased given gift since I'm a big fan of the franchise.

The jokes and the role of the kid are out of place in that kind of movie and damn the short presence of the fugitive was really scandalous he was cooler than the upgrade I really don't understand why they didn't keep him till the end of the movie as the real challenger of the upgrade,his role as a defector as a traitor fighting against a clan of evil pred it's really a good idea that could be developed more instead they kill him so fast,such a cool predator character wasted.

The ending was hmm yeah that pred armour is something that I didn't like that much but I mean I understand that the authors wanted to expand the saga with more and not just make another movie where simply the pred hunts a group of people and this is a good effort but they did it in the wrong way,instead the thing that I like is the idea that the preds know that the humans are going to be extinct due to the climate change and thus try to conquer earth clashing with a group of preds that are against this plan although I don't understand why there should a group of pred that want to help humans,why?

Not to mention the dumb role of the pred dogs,come on why making them so dumb and not a dangerous threat,really.

Unfortunately or fortunately (because in the pre-screening the studios didn't like the third act of the movie,too much humour scenes they said) the third act has been re-shoot cutting the presence of other two predators (good emissary predators came to earth to help the humans) in fact if you see the second trailer there's a scene with a fleeing group of cars under attack one of them explode that was part of the intended original cut,I don't know if the original cut was better than this one but the movie suffered by these heavy cut interventions.

As I said it's not a bad movie it gives us gore and some good action scenes (the lab scene is the best of all) but they are not enough to repair a weak plot,at this point since the movie is not performing very well at the box office the chances to see a direct sequel of The Predator are low if there will be another Predator it could be a sequel to the 2010 Predators or a complete reboot and the latter is more possible than the first possibility.

They should have done a sequel to the 2010 Predators and that movie was a good starting point to expand the universe instead they decided to do a new story chronologically set before the events of Predators,really I don't know what Fox and the director wanted from this film but the result is quite dissapointing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 16, 2018)

I thought Predators was worse, it was just a more boring version of the first movie. They completely waste the idea of an alien hunting ground for the Predators by just making it look like a regular jungle. And then the human characters were so dull, as bad as the characters in The Predator were at least I remember them.


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 17, 2019)

would any of these change your opinion on the film a bit?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 17, 2019)

A better ending wouldn't have fixed the other problems with the movie, though the only one of those that would have actually been better would be the Dutch one since it leaves out all the other problems with the ending.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 17, 2019)

@Gaiash you actually seem to be interested in the series, how would you order them from best to worst?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 17, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> @Gaiash you actually seem to be interested in the series, how would you order them from best to worst?


I posted it already but...

I'm aware some placements on this are going to be a bit controversial.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 17, 2019)

Oh, if we're ranking Alien/Predator movies, I might as well chip in with my own unsolicited opinion:

Aliens > Predator > Alien > Alien 3 > Predator 2 > Predators > Prometheus > AVP > Alien: Resurrection > AVP2

I haven't watched """""The"""" Predator or Alien: Covenant, and I don't especially want to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2019)

Aliens over Alien tho


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 17, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Aliens over Alien tho


Really it's down to what you like most about the franchise. If you prefer the horror elements then yeah Alien comes out on top but if you enjoy the details about the creatures themselves more then Aliens expands on those areas and pits them against a more challenging opponent that they still outclass.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2019)

The more we learned the less threatening and interesting xenomorphs became for me..so yeah you may be right.

I'd put the first Aliens as the superior film on the simple fact that it fathered hundreds of syfy and horror movies and counting.


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 17, 2019)

A lot of franchises to me mess up the fear or threatening appearance their characters have by trying to reveal and give more information out on it. It's a problem that happens still.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 17, 2019)

They also have a habit of taking the best details away, like the intelligence of the Xenomorph.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 20, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> would any of these change your opinion on the film a bit?


Who knows? the fact that at the pre-screening the audience didn't like half of the movie is a sign that the film was a mess at least in its third act but the fact that in the original cut there were like two other predators could be not that bad probably the film would have earned more in action with two other predators,this movie unfortunately suffered of a confused plot,executives intervention and a wrong director and screenwriter


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 16, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That was beyond anything I ever expected. This wasn't just bad, this was fucking garbage.
> 
> I could on about the fucking disaster they've made to the point it's this garbled mess of a movie but that would be giving it credit, I'll just stick to the ending. That pathetic sequel hook is all you need to know the worst part of Hollywood finally caught up with the predator. They just want a new Fast and the Furious/Transformers series.
> 
> ...


I jujst watched it on HBO, sorry for being late.

I agree, kinda. I would still watch a Predator movie in space when the suit malfunctions and the dude's face is somehow visible and he has to play cat and mouse in space and on other planets with the Predators. Him being hunted of course.



MartialHorror said:


> Not saying the ending wasn't dumb, but of course they'd want a "Fast and the Furious"/"Transformers" like franchise. Why else would they make it, when the Predator saga has never been a reliable moneymaker and the original film didn't provide a lot of additional material that could be explored?
> 
> Granted, I don't know why the Pred-suit would inspire excitement for subsequent entries...unless they're taking the franchise to space...which I doubt will happen anyway because you know this isn't getting a sequel. It was a stupid ending that was only kept from being worse because it wasn't a post-credits stinger, but it's the type of stupid ending that you would be naive not to expect.



You can bring the budget down, get some great actors and make it atmospheric for less money.



mr_shadow said:


> It's kind of ridiculous to think that all Predators are hunters and that their whole civilization revolves around this. Like, where do they get spaceships from if they don't have scientists?
> 
> So they could have fleshed out that not all Predators are hunters any more than all Norwegians are whalers. And that maybe there's a Predator version of Greenpeace that thinks hunting other intelligent species is immoral. Which I guess was maybe the original idea here, but poorly executed.



Not all of them are hunters but focusing on just that aspect is fine. It's a movie, not the Ecyclopedia Predatorica. Or maybe all of them are hunters...

They are aliens, they can do both.

Let me guess? You want some preaching that alings with yopur politics?



mr_shadow said:


> It's unfortunately common in sci-fi franchises that alien species and planets get reduced to only the one trait that we saw in their first appearance.
> 
> A lot of people joke about how the planets in Star Wars only have one climate each. Tattooine is all desert, Hoth is all snow, Endor is all forest etc... seems like Earth is the only planet that has multiple climate types going all at the same time.
> 
> In the same way it seems like no alien race ever has the same degree of social complexity as humanity. All members of a given race have the same occupation. All Jawas are scavengers, all Hutts are gangsters, all Twi'leks are (implied) prostitutes etc.



CW is Canon all Twileks do lots of things....

JAWAS LIVE ON ONE PLANET.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 24, 2019)

Watched bits of this movie yesterday. Funny is the last thing I expected it to be. Maybe that’s why people didn’t like it. A Predator movie is supposed to be serious; this one wasn’t. But I still enjoyed what I saw.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jul 24, 2019)

Zeta42 said:


> Watched bits of this movie yesterday. Funny is the last thing I expected it to be. Maybe that’s why people didn’t like it. A Predator movie is supposed to be serious; this one wasn’t. But I still enjoyed what I saw.


It;s fun in a wtf kinda way.

Suicidal black guy is like 50% cool and 50% what the fuck.

Would you have enjoyed the orioginal endiong more that would have involved them teaming up with the Predators?


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 24, 2019)

Zeta42 said:


> Watched bits of this movie yesterday. Funny is the last thing I expected it to be. Maybe that’s why people didn’t like it. A Predator movie is supposed to be serious; this one wasn’t. But I still enjoyed what I saw.



It has a brain-damaged Pred-dog.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jul 24, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> It has a brain-damaged Pred-dog.


Could had been worse based on some leaked pictures.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 24, 2019)

Zeta42 said:


> Watched bits of this movie yesterday. Funny is the last thing I expected it to be. Maybe that’s why people didn’t like it. A Predator movie is supposed to be serious; this one wasn’t. But I still enjoyed what I saw.


Humour wasn't my problem with it.


Gaiash said:


> Being autistic I have issues with the way this film handles autism. I understand their intentions were probably in the right place but this is just the "autism super powers" child genius trope that I'm really sick of. Is it supposed to be positive autism representation or a "realistic" take on child geniuses in movies? Because it fails at both.


----------

